
Show HN: Open-source (Go) proxy for sensitive data protection: encrypt/tokenize - alovak
https://vaulty.co
======
alovak
Hi HN!

I've built Vaulty ([https://vaulty.co](https://vaulty.co)) - open source (Go)
forward/rewerse proxy that encrypt/pseudonymize/tokenize/mask/hash data
between two systems talking HTTP(S):

\- browser -> backend API \- backend -> API of 3rd party service \- backend
<-> backend

It transforms specific attributes/fields of JSON/XML/Form transparently for
sender and receiver (no code changes needed) based on transformation rules.
Using Vaulty you can:

\- prevent developers from accessing sensitive customer data \- protect
sensitive data before it reaches your backend \- reduce compliance scope
(e.g., PCI DSS) \- contain personal information within a country's borders \-
and just make your systems more secure :D

Here are two cookbooks (demos) to show how Vaulty may be used:

\- [https://docs.vaulty.co/cookbooks/safe-sensitive-data-
import](https://docs.vaulty.co/cookbooks/safe-sensitive-data-import)

\- [https://docs.vaulty.co/cookbooks/email-list-with-
protected-e...](https://docs.vaulty.co/cookbooks/email-list-with-protected-
emails)

I would appreciate your feedback! If you see how you may use Vaulty, let me
know! I'll help you with Vaulty adoption.

